# 1080p screens



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Hi Guys

These are starting to appear, but I was frankly blown away by the price of the new toshiba 42 inch 42wlt66 at £1700 on the web. full 1920x1080 at this price. These guys will surley sell out at this price.

Or £2600 for the 47inch version.

Any one have experience, must be a catch here?

Mike C


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I think Toshiba is finally responding to Westinghouse and Sceptre's 42" 1080x1920 offerings at very low prices. The LCD panel itself could be sourced from the same part manufacturer, CMO.

Bob


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

1080p screens? I was about to wade in and do some debunking, but I saw the price given in Pounds and I'm wondering if a "screen" is what the Brits call a TV/display?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

pepar said:


> 1080p screens? I was about to wade in and do some debunking, but I saw the price given in Pounds and I'm wondering if a "screen" is what the Brits call a TV/display?


I think yes, screen is a TV/display - even in the UK.

I'd love to hear some debunking of 1080P

Personally I've always been skeptical of the "happy happy joy joy" over 1080P since it came out. 

Mainly because nothing will ever use it and I don't know if HDMI is even capable of passing 1080P / 60. But it's not covered under the ATSC which makes the idea of "true" HD a bit of a risk if you're spending a lot extra on it and expect some real gains.

That said, I'm certain all displays will be 1080P someday. Even if that res isn't used. 

I'm curious about the new HD DVD players. Has anyone been able to determine if they're really doing 1080P? Or if you can really see the difference between it and 720P?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayde said:


> ...I'm curious about the new HD DVD players. Has anyone been able to determine if they're really doing 1080P?...



The HD DVD discs have (for film sources -- all so far) 1080p24 on disc. The current Toshiba HD-A1/D1/XA1 & RCA player (Tos OEM) outputs only 1080i60. The display needs to do a reverse 3:2 pullup and then it gets every single pixel of a 1920x1080 frame. Test patterns (done by users over at AVS forum) have proved the Toshiba resolution with proper reverse 3:2 pullup displays. So yes they REALLY do it!

Bob


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

bobgpsr, that is cool! So, if you had a decent scaler that could de-interlace that 1080i60 you'd have pretty good 1080P output.

Now, the question is (my skeptic comes out again) are the studios making movies that really take advantage of the hardware's prowess?

Not to hijack this post and turn it into a general 1080P discussion. It was originally about a particular model.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

That can vary. The Fugitive and Full Metal Jacket have been telecined at 1080i24 instead of 1080p24 but have been incorrectly flagged as 1080p24 by Warner. They say the 35mm film has resolution of up to 4x better than what ends up on a 1080p24 encoding. The film is telecined and then compressed to a D5 master. Microsoft is very proud that their VC-1 codec encode process allows the resulting DVD encodes to get to "transparency" with the masters at as little as 12 Mbps. So we are able to see the film grain and any D5 master digitizing artifacts without seeing added VC-1 compression artifacts. Prob the next step is for the studios to improve the telecine process and go to something higher quality than what the D5 compression process does.

Bob


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw the westinghouse 42" 1080P LCD at BB and was blown away by how good it looked for the price.


----------

